# Different styles of horse-back riding



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 8, 2015)

Poka_Doodle submitted a new resource:

Different styles of horse-back riding - I will explain in detail what the different styles of riding there are



> At a time if you own horses you may be asked what type of riding you do, or if you want to start one. In this article I explain in detail what the different styles are. Although I do not happen to have any photos.
> 
> *Dressage *
> My mom does this, so I know a bunch about it. For lower levels: The rider memorizes or while in the arena has a test read to them. They are instructed to do different things at different letters through out the arena. For higher levels they must...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Red the butcher (Apr 7, 2017)

So western isn't totally wrong but it is incomplete. And what about side saddle?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 7, 2017)

Sorry not a very complete description of any. "Western" definitely does go fast for example barrel racing, calf roping, reining....ect  some western disciplines jog and lope instead of trot and canter. And what about endurance. Or huntseat. And western is only most popular in the US.


----------



## Red the butcher (Apr 7, 2017)

Ya i grew up western, not much slow about it. And no side saddle? My sisters both were champion ISO riders. My one sister was 3 time international champion before the age of 18.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 1, 2017)

Realized how vague that was. Had very little knowledge of what western actually is when I wrote this.


----------



## perchie.girl (May 14, 2017)

Oh so many more Styles and combos out there.  and of course cross overs  There are basically two saddles that Most of us in the US are familiar with....  Western and English.   Those jsut are a place to hang your legs and fasten to the horse.  But then when you get into the style of riding there will be tweaks in the saddle to allow you to achieve your goals.

Riding styles are so different even with the tools that you use
Western saddle:
Western Dressage
Cutting
Reining
Trail
Competitive Trail
Endurance
Side saddle
Ranch work
roping
Gaming
...

English:
Classical Dressage
Modern Dressage
Hunter Jumper
Three Day Event
Trail
Endurance
competitive trail
Side saddle
Saddle seat
Gaming

Funny thing is All good riders use the same principles...  Balance, Athleticism, body position, combined nuanced communication with your horse.   Pretty much the check list for dressage.  Which is really a french term for training.

A very good read is an article written by a General who lived around 430 – 354 BC... Xenophon  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_Horsemanship

deb


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 14, 2017)

perchie.girl said:


> Oh so many more Styles and combos out there.  and of course cross overs  There are basically two saddles that Most of us in the US are familiar with....  Western and English.   Those jsut are a place to hang your legs and fasten to the horse.  But then when you get into the style of riding there will be tweaks in the saddle to allow you to achieve your goals.
> 
> Riding styles are so different even with the tools that you use
> Western saddle:
> ...


Yeah, I've figured it out. I'm just lacking in time to update because of school.


----------

